# Newbie to Vaping



## Nanman89 (19/3/15)

Hi guys

I'm new to vaping. What would you guys recommend for a newbie?

thanx


----------



## Dubz (19/3/15)

Welcome to the forum . I would recommend a Kangertech Subtank Mini and an iStick 30watt / 50watt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen (19/3/15)

That's a good recommendation from @Dubz.

However, it all depends on your needs.
If you need light and portable, then you can go for and iStick 20W with a Nautilus mini. I use this as my all day carry. It is small, and does the job.
If you don't mind size, you can go for the iStick 50W and Atlantis or Kangertech. This is a big mod to carry all day, but an awesome vape. I use the iStick 50W and Nautilus Mega for my evening chain vaping.

An all round device is what @Dubz recommended.

Once you get into the addictive hobby of vaping, you will start looking at RDA's/RBA's, sub-ohm, etc.

If I knew, I would have bought the 30w iStick cause it can be used as an everyday battery and supports sub-ohm. Just get different tanks for your various needs.

But like I said, it is all about your needs and preferences.


----------



## Nanman89 (19/3/15)

Hi guys thanks for the responses. Another question. Variable voltage or fixed?


----------



## Dubz (19/3/15)

Nanman89 said:


> Hi guys thanks for the responses. Another question. Variable voltage or fixed?


Variable wattage as you can fine tune your vape better than with variable voltage - the iStick gives you both variable wattage and voltage.


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

Hi @Nanman89 I think it depends on your budget and where you currently at, so are you using it to get of cigs, and if so howany are you currently smoking a day. Are you doing it to get off hubbly? In which case a device that can provide bigger clouds and that you can take lung hits with would suit you better


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

If your budget isnt very tight I would suggest an iStick 30 or 50 watt As your mod.

If you getting off smokes something with a tighter draw like tge nautilis would be perfect.

If its pipe then a kanger subtank mini or a joytech delta two would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nanman89 (19/3/15)

At the moment its to get off smokes. Budget is tight at the moment.


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Yip, for a total newbie to vaping and not using hubbly I would not recommend the Subtank to start off with.
I agree with the recommendations on the iStick with mAN (mini aspire nautilus) with BVC coils. However, for the mAN the iStick 20W (which is variable voltage/wattage) is more than powerful enough and is cheaper than the 30 and 50W.
Oh, yes - most welcome to the forum. All the best with your journey. It is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MCC (19/3/15)

Hi guys/girls I am also a fairly new vaper and looking for some help?

my current setup is a 20w istick with Nautilus mini and im loving that with craft vapours "devil in disguise"

im looking to add to my collection, im looking for a istick 30 or 50w and a aspire Atlantis tank. please let me know if you are possibly selling in the centurion Pretoria area. thanks for the informative site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

MCC said:


> Hi guys/girls I am also a fairly new vaper and looking for some help?
> 
> my current setup is a 20w istick with Nautilus mini and im loving that with craft vapours "devil in disguise"
> 
> im looking to add to my collection, im looking for a istick 30 or 50w and a aspire Atlantis tank. please let me know if you are possibly selling in the centurion Pretoria area. thanks for the informative site!


Most welcome to the forum.
Quite a few vendors in that area - vapescape, eciggies I can think of right now. Check out our vendor page. Vapeking also has a Pta agent.


----------



## Nanman89 (19/3/15)

Im curious the nautilis mini starter kit.? Worth it?


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Nanman89 said:


> Im curious the nautilis mini starter kit.? Worth it?


Which one is that? Link?


----------



## Nanman89 (19/3/15)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/innokin-134-mini-starter-kit/ vs http://www.vapezone.co.za/#!/Aspire-Starter-Kit/p/41581248/category=10718585


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Nanman89 said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/innokin-134-mini-starter-kit/ vs http://www.vapezone.co.za/#!/Aspire-Starter-Kit/p/41581248/category=10718585


No, the Innokin is not powerful enough and the atomizer with it is not popular at all. The Aspire kit is too expensive, not a variable battery and poor battery life.
This imo is a good deal: http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/iStick-Nautilus-Mini-Coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (19/3/15)

@Andre, that is a good deal.

The exact same setup bought separately cost me much more. The IStick alone was R700. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Nanman89 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new to vaping. What would you guys recommend for a newbie?
> 
> thanx



Welcome @Nanman89 
All the best for your decisions. 
Wishing you a great vaping journey. 
The other guys have given great advice. Nautilus mini and iStick is a great set of starter gear. I wish that kind of gear was available when i started. 

Just remember - a great part of the vape experience is the juice. Leave enough budget to get some good juices. Try get sample sizes and aim to try several flavours from different vendors. Look at the vendors listed on the front page of this forum in the retailer and vendor section. 

Also, check out the e-liquid reviews section which will give you some ideas based on what you like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

MCC said:


> Hi guys/girls I am also a fairly new vaper and looking for some help?
> 
> my current setup is a 20w istick with Nautilus mini and im loving that with craft vapours "devil in disguise"
> 
> im looking to add to my collection, im looking for a istick 30 or 50w and a aspire Atlantis tank. please let me know if you are possibly selling in the centurion Pretoria area. thanks for the informative site!



Hi @MCC 
Welcome to the forum!
All the best with your vaping journey. Sounds like you are doing great

Most of us buy our gear from the online vendors on this forum. They are based all over SA and they ship their products if you buy online. Check them out at the front page of this forum under the retailers and vendors section. 

But of you want to deal with a Pta based vendor, i do see that eciggies.co.za has the 50W istick and the Atlantis. I dont see the 30W istick but may have missed it.


----------



## MCC (19/3/15)

thanks so much for the help, but will also consider second hand options if available ? just let me know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

MCC said:


> thanks so much for the help, but will also consider second hand options if available ? just let me know...



Take a look at the classifieds - for sale section

You can also make a post in the classifieds - wanted section

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey (19/3/15)

Yhe classifieds wanted sevtion is your best bet, agree with @Silver there. All the nest man, shout if you meed any nore help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/3/15)

While it is nowhere near the quality of vape as the other recommendations here, I will throw this out there as a good starter kit (for a very very good price, since you are on a budget):

The eVod Starter Kit @ R599

This kit is what many vapors started with and successfully used to get off the cigs (myself included). There is a lot to be said for the ease of use and the type of vape this delivers. Additionally, because it includes two full units you will never be without a device to vape on (one can charge while the other is in use, and vice versa). And the price simply can't be beat if the budget is tight 

Some of our esteemed long time vapers ( @Silver ) still uses one of these clearomizers (the top part) to this day, so it really is good 

A lot of us forget what it was like to start out and I've been struggling to recommed good starting gear as I have moved on from them and seem to forget what it was like. Yes the newer devices are amazing, but I'm not entirely sure they are well suited to new vapers. 

That said, the iStick + Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) is a fantastic starter kit, but if money is tight you can't go wrong with the eVOD kit 

There are many alternatives (such as the D16/Vision Spinner batteries) but, as with most things, there is a cost to that. 
In the end, if you can afford it, jumping in at a slightly "deeper" level saves money in the long run, but nothing stops you from upgrading in the future - it's the path most of us took.

Just make sure to get some 18mg juice to help suppress the cravings for the first week or two (or three). This makes it a lot easier to stay away from the cigarettes and just enjoy the vape.

Best of luck to you, and keep coming back...there's much more to learn once you start

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Just to back up @free3dom 's post above

While the humble Evod1 may be "last year's technology" it's a great device for those who like a tight mouth to lung vape experience (similar to smoking cigarettes - and about the same tightness as a Twisp)

Here is why I personally like the Evod1 and why i still use it
- super flavour
- very reliable
- nice relaxing "mindless" mouth to lung vape. With 18mg it does a decent job. Menthol juices are super.
- its made out of a rugged plastic, so it wont break easily
- the driptip is built in and i like the shape of it - also plastic - so no metallic taste in the mouth
- it is a bottom coil device so no tilting required to keep the wicks saturated
- simple to use and cheap

It does have some drawbacks. Being plastic, some juices may crack the tank (eg citrus) I also wish it was a bit bigger. The tank capacity is only 1.5ml, so it needs to be filled more often. But thanfully that is very easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nanman89 (20/3/15)

Hi Guys

thanks for all the advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (20/3/15)

Silver said:


> Just to back up @free3dom 's post above
> 
> While the humble Evod1 may be "last year's technology" it's a great device for those who like a tight mouth to lung vape experience (similar to smoking cigarettes - and about the same tightness as a Twisp)
> 
> ...


the kanger Evod2 tank is around the same price as the evod1 and as far as I know the tank is glass, which eliminates the cracking, still has the issue of a small tank but at least the glass is a bonus. i had an Evod2 tank on a evod style variable voltage battery and worked perfectly for me.

Apologies to the OP, we tend to forget rather quickly that the old trusted devices that got us into vaping was sufficient at the time. As we upgrade we tend never to look back. but yes, as @free3dom and @Silver has already stated, this Evod kit will definitely suffice. Good luck, keep us posted throughout your journey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Quite right @Jakey

But the Evod2 is different to the Evod1 and the Evod2 takes dual coils.

Something the Cape Town experienced vapers taught me way back was that the flavour on the Evod1 is special. Not sure if its the plastic or the dimensions or the tight airflow - but the flavour on the little plastic Evod1 is quite remarkable. For one or two juices, I actually prefer the flavour on it to the rebuildables!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (20/3/15)

Silver said:


> Quite right @Jakey
> 
> But the Evod2 is different to the Evod1 and the Evod2 takes dual coils.
> 
> Something the Cape Town experienced vapers taught me way back was that the flavour on the Evod1 is special. Not sure if its the plastic or the dimensions or the tight airflow - but the flavour on the little plastic Evod1 is quite remarkable. For one or two juices, I actually prefer the flavour on it to the rebuildables!


i actually ran the Evod2 on single coil. tried it with dual, but preferred single. fits both. that being said, i havent tried the Evod1  so im definitely going to take your word for it. Experience trumps assumption  thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (20/3/15)

that being said, im going to get myseld an Evod1 tank now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/15)

Jakey said:


> that being said, im going to get myseld an Evod1 tank now



Its quite a tight mouth to lung - but go for it!


----------



## Jakey (20/3/15)

I actually still enjoy mouth to lumg, love my nautilis mini and cyclone so its all good, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/3/15)

personally i'm glad i started on a istick 30w with a nautilus mini.

I bought my aspire maxi which i had running on an evo.

It had a BVC 2ohm which fired brilliantly on the istick.

non VV/VW is just disappointing once you have tried VV/VW.

That being said depending on how tight your budget it is. you might want to just make the switch and use the money you save to get something better later.

hows this for a starter, thinking of getting it for my sister.

http://vapeking.co.za/kangertech-emow-variable-voltage-starter-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/3/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> personally i'm glad i started on a istick 30w with a nautilus mini.
> 
> I bought my aspire maxi which i had running on an evo.
> 
> ...



The EMOW kit is really nice...I had one that I passed on to my sister as well. Decent capacity clearomizer with airflow control, and a nice VV battery. The device looks really good too


----------



## Puff&Pass (21/3/15)

Nanman89 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new to vaping. What would you guys recommend for a newbie?
> 
> thanx


 Welcome to the forum mate, id say depends on why you're vaping, if you're comin off the cigz like some of us and want the cig like pull restriction, I'd say the Twisp or EVOD2.


----------



## Nanman89 (22/3/15)

Thanks for the help guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (22/3/15)

Very nice man  enjoy.


----------



## Jakey (22/3/15)

First impressions?


----------



## Nanman89 (22/3/15)

Must say smokes crayving little less on 12mg.. very happy. Just have to experiment with the juices to find the ones that i like..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mario (22/3/15)

@Nanman89 Welcome!!!

Get yourself the e leaf 50W & Delta II from Sir Vape and as for ejuice get Ripe Vapes........you gonna love it

@Sir Vape


----------



## free3dom (22/3/15)

Mario said:


> @Nanman89 Welcome!!!
> 
> Get yourself the e leaf 50W & Delta II from Sir Vape and as for ejuice get Ripe Vapes........you gonna love it
> 
> @Sir Vape



Uh....bit late to the party...check 5 posts up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mario (23/3/15)

lol my bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------

